# How long to let concrete cure in sono tubes?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Time is not a big factor since the construction loads are really minimal and a fresh Sontube is many times stronger than a wood post. Just make sure your embedded plates are there and go to it in a day or two. The concrete will cure faster than you can build enough to put loads on it.

Dick


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

Thx. Much appreciation!


----------

